# Carbon Synapse 63cm



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

I appreciate your advice here. I'm looking at getting a Synaspe and with a 37 (inch 94.4cm) inseam (6,3 3/4), I think I need a 63cm. I'm on a 60cm caad 4 at the moment, and it's a little small!!! From what I can see the Synapse has a 3-5cm slope so 'only' (!) measures 60cm centre to top, so it might not look like a gate  I'm only 165lbs and a climber at heart.

Does anyone have one this size and what's it like? Better still a picture would be great  

I've found it hard to get the lbs to get one in for me.


----------



## Bozizle (Jan 2, 2003)

Timmoth said:


> I appreciate your advice here. I'm looking at getting a Synaspe and with a 37 (inch 94.4cm) inseam (6,3 3/4), I think I need a 63cm. I'm on a 60cm caad 4 at the moment, and it's a little small!!! From what I can see the Synapse has a 3-5cm slope so 'only' (!) measures 60cm centre to top, so it might not look like a gate  I'm only 165lbs and a climber at heart.
> 
> Does anyone have one this size and what's it like? Better still a picture would be great
> 
> I've found it hard to get the lbs to get one in for me.



Chances are you wont get to ride one..I ended up with a 63 six13 Lampre bike but tried the Synapse first. Judging from your inseam your stretched out like me (37 inseam 6' 7" and arms like a baboon) I had been on a 61 Lemond and it made all the difference getting the C-Dale...I owuld go for it and if your local shop is good they will help fit you perfect...I was shocked that not many companies offered the geometry for tall people in stock frames that Cdale does with their road frames...I would go for it or search surrounding areas to get a frame in stock.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Yeah, it's tough...*



Timmoth said:


> I appreciate your advice here. I'm looking at getting a Synaspe and with a 37 (inch 94.4cm) inseam (6,3 3/4), I think I need a 63cm. I'm on a 60cm caad 4 at the moment, and it's a little small!!! From what I can see the Synapse has a 3-5cm slope so 'only' (!) measures 60cm centre to top, so it might not look like a gate  I'm only 165lbs and a climber at heart.
> 
> Does anyone have one this size and what's it like? Better still a picture would be great
> 
> I've found it hard to get the lbs to get one in for me.


for a shop to bring in a bike of that size just for a test ride. 63's don't sell all the time, so no one wants to bring in a bike that's going to just sit around if it doesn't sell to the person who wanted to try it out. C-Dale's margins are not all that great to begin with.


----------



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for your advice. I'm going to search around for a 63 and travel to try it out, it's too important (and expensive) a decision to get wrong. I don't need a very long top tube as I'm all arms and legs and just under 6ft 4inches, so gettting _too _ stretched out is a concern on a big frame that fit's my inseam. 

Maybe if my lottery numbers come up I'll look at a custom Seven!


----------

